# Best fishing around Fergus Falls



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys I am going to school in Fergus Falls at Fergus Falls Community College to play baseball. I am looking to find a few places around the town to go fishing at as I am from South Dakota so I don't have a clue where to fish for some good walleye, blue gill, crappie, or perch. If you have any tips or an extra spot in the boat I will be there next fall. If you don't want to post on the internet you could pm me and that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You're in Fergus and wondering where to catch walleyes?!?!

Pick a lake, any lake, and you've got a darn good chance there are eyes in it. Ottertail, Cormorant, Pelican, Lida, Big Pine...to name a few...and there literally are hundreds more.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Long Lake and Silver Lake. Otter Tail River....


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I won't be there til the end of August. Not sure about the fishing or anything else for that matter around there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

Make friends with the locals. They'll steer you right. Great fishing around there...and goose hunting...and deer hunting...and...well you get the idea.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

If your an outdoorsmen of many different type, you will absolutely love the Fergus Falls area.


----------

